# Pics of the Kam-Act



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Those bows are unique looking!


----------



## ROSKO P (Mar 2, 2009)

There is one for sale on Ebay. I think the buy it now is $850.00


----------



## redbaronx (Apr 11, 2010)

ROSKO P said:


> There is one for sale on Ebay. I think the buy it now is $850.00


...five hours to go, and no bids...

is it worth the $850 he's asking? Dunno, but one of his selling points is that it is 100% original, and while I personally like older bows, I wouldn't buy something that shouldn't be shot. I like antiques of all sorts, but I don't buy anything that can't (or shouldn't) still be used for its original purpose.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

SonnyThomas said:


> I searched some of the posts on the Martin Kam-Act and got tired of looking.
> Here are two of the, I guess, rare, before their time bows. Both are in excellent working condition. The target bow does have some paint missing, due to tons of bird droppings while hanging in a old open garage. One is the hunter, note the Camo, stabilizer matching - the stab is actually hollow and promoted as a storage unit of little items, strings, cables and what not. These are the later models and even then there is cam differences, but I more cosmetic I think. These had only the single limb bolt. Those with two limb bolts were the first to come. The owner of these two bows sought out the camo bow as it belonged to his father who bought it new in 1974 from a then local dealer. The dealer is still living and had several cables, bolts, draw stops and odds and ends and a original owner's manual for the unique bows. The dealer even has one the very first to be offered to dealers. It has the two bolt limbs. His wife, a NFAA National Champion, owned the bow. Sadly, she passed away a couple of years ago. More can be found on the Archery Histroy site. year 1970 forward. There were 1,080 of these bows made before productions ceased - not for lack of sales, but due to legalities with Allen.



Very nice.:thumbs_up


----------



## Tom1953 (Jan 22, 2009)

I had one of these, they were a good shooting bow. No cables to interfere with the arrow fletching, no torque. They used different length power cables from the limb to the cam to increase draw weight. the cam could be changed to change draw length. They would fit anybody. The problem was the limbs were wood/fiberglass laminate. The limbs were rather narrow and limb breakage was a major problem. The earlier models were heavy due to all the metal. the later models were a lighter metal alloy. I can't remember the overall length 50" perhaps? If made today They would be 32" and limbs would be solid epoxy/fiberglass/carbon/graphite. I'd buy one if they were made with todays materials.


----------



## gordon (Aug 9, 2005)

I still have my Hunter model with all the power cables and extra's.I don't believe they stopped production because of Allen though.How many left out of the number you quoted?


----------

